# What is your definition of "furry"?



## Taylor325 (Dec 25, 2009)

I have just been thinking to myself recently and I thought, what is a true description in the mind of a furry and others.

So I ask you, what is your definition of a furry??


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

A Furry is an animal-person. They love Anthros mostly. Each has a Fursona they hold near and dear.

I can't explain my definition clearly...


----------



## Taylor325 (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

I think I can understand your idea upon them, =] I would have to agree with you though ^^


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

whats the difference between the two?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

Regarding my involvement and that of the few sane people participating in furfagdom, its the same thing as liking a music genre... but with cartoon animals and not music. Just an interest.

Regarding the majority of the fandom, my definition relates with the "furry" article on Encyclopedia Dramatica.


----------



## Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

*Furry = A person who call himself a "Furry".*

- Loving Anthros doesn't mean your a "Furry". (My friend love my costume and arts but refuse to be called one.)

- Not all "Furries" have a Fursona. (I don't have one.)

- Not all "Furries" love Anthro cartoons. (Some prefer watching discovery channel)

- Not all "Furries" have a lifestyle. (I don't)

- Not all "Furries" have a fursuit. (Too expensive)

- Not all "Furries" believe in animal spirits. (You can be an atheist that think it's bullshit and be a furry)

- Not all "Furries" love mammals. (Fish.. Dinos... Insects... ect)

- Not all "Furries" join a "Furry" group. (Otaku... Nekos...)

- Not all "Furries" join a group. (They call themselves "furs" but they refuses to be grouped or labeled)

- Not all "Furries love animals. (A friend hate real animals but loves cartoon animals)

- Not all "Furries" make arts. (They just enjoy watching the arts.)

You have to call yourself one in order to be one.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



Geek said:


> Furry = A person who call himself a "Furry".
> 
> Loving Anthros doesn't mean your a "Furry".


To add to this point, not all furries have fursonas.

And even those that do, don't have to hold them "near and dear." I mean... it's just your fictional avatar on a site. Something to waste time on for personal amusement. 
If you want to hold something personal "near and dear," then just do it to your real self. That's all anyone (who matters) cares about, anyway.


----------



## REDnico (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

oh wow, another one of these threads?  I've been here for like two weeks and I've seen like 4 :V


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

>.>


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



REDnico said:


> oh wow, another one of these threads?  I've been here for like two weeks and I've seen like 4 :V



Ditto. 

Is this just like a plague you guys always have to deal with, or is it a recent infestation?


----------



## REDnico (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



Unsilenced said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Is this just like a plague you guys always have to deal with, or is it a recent infestation?



I hope its not always like this ._.


N00BS
N00BS EVERYWHERE


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



REDnico said:


> I hope its not always like this ._.
> 
> 
> N00BS
> N00BS EVERYWHERE


Oh, it is


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

If there is one thing I've noticed, it's that nobody seems to be able to come up with a solid definition for what exactly defines a furry. I've been in a ton of debates on the subject, several of which delved into pretty interesting territory. 

Ultimately, we came to the conclusion that to be a furry seems to come down to having a dominating interest in anthropomorphic characters that integrates tightly into your everyday life in whatever way you choose. It can be porn, it can be a fursona, it can be believing that you have an animal spirit, or it can be anything else--that's up to you to decide how that applies to you.

But, once again, it seems nothing is consistent in that regard. May as well just define a furry as someone involved in the fandom--regardless of whatever that entails.


----------



## RailRide (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



Tweaker said:


> Ultimately, we came to the conclusion that to be a furry seems to come down to having a dominating interest in anthropomorphic characters *that integrates tightly into your everyday life* in whatever way you choose. It can be porn, it can be a fursona, it can be *believing that you have an animal spirit*, or it can be anything else--that's up to you to decide how that applies to you.



(emphasis mine)

What I've bolded is generally the hallmark of what is known as a "furry lifestyler" (see FIJAGH versus FIAWOL).

There cannot be a single ironclad definition for "what is a furry" since no one person or entity invented, owns or can claim rights to it. Therefore the definition _will_ vary from person to person, and no amount of Internet infighting will ever provide a definitive answer, because nobody is obligated to give whatever emerges any credence.

---PCJ


----------



## Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

I don't believe in spirits.


----------



## Riptor (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

If you want to be a furry, all you really need to do is just... be one. As far as I'm concerned, that's really kind of it. Every other theory just sounds like overcomplicating the whole thing.


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

a furry is someone who overuses faces like >.> and XD


----------



## Koray (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

Another one? jesus, it's getting annoying.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



Taylor325 said:


> I have just been thinking to myself recently and I thought, what is a true description in the mind of a furry and others.
> 
> So I ask you, what is your definition of a furry??



a furry is anyone who knows they're a furry


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



Koray said:


> Another one? jesus, it's getting annoying.



i like you


----------



## TigerBirl (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

also you have how furries can be grouoed into smaller sub-groups. I''m a lifestyler. Some are otherkin (more of the spirt-thing I guess?? (correct me if I'm wrong)) Some just like anthros. Furry is really self-defined...


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

Its all too confusing - when you need an instruction book to understand something and get it started, then that someting is made too complicated. This fandom needs, no DEMANDS an instruction book. Make a mistake, incorrect comment or question something you should not and then you are in trouble.


----------



## Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



Naughtypaws said:


> Its all too confusing - when you need an instruction book to understand something and get it started, then that someting is made too complicated. This fandom needs, no DEMANDS an instruction book. Make a mistake, incorrect comment or question something you should not and then you are in trouble.



Let's create a religion then


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

Hmm, now that would be interesting reading - the furry bible!

It may start:

In the beginning there was Bugs Bunny...


----------



## TDK (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

Or you could charge people to move up in this furry religion like Scientology does, man Dragoneer would make a killing.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



Motor Mouth said:


> Or you could charge people to move up in this furry religion like Scientology does, man Dragoneer would make a killing.



yeah hed make literally TENS of dollars


----------



## JoeStrike (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

_Here's a dictionary definition:_
*Furry *[*fur*-ee]
_Noun_:               1. A fictional or imaginary being combining human and animal appearance, abilities or traits; an anthropomorphic animal character; [Plural: furries; synonyms: anthro, morph, "funny animal"]
                          2. a fan of anthropomorphic animal characters;
  3. a self-identified member of the contemporary subculture known as â€˜furry fandomâ€™ [plural: furries; synonyms: fur, furfan, furfag (derisive)];
  4. furry fandom itself [concise].
_Adjective_:        1. favorably inclined towards the concept of anthropomorphic animals;
  2. covered with fur [archaic].


----------



## Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



Naughtypaws said:


> Hmm, now that would be interesting reading - the furry bible!
> 
> It may start:
> 
> In the beginning there was Bugs Bunny...



I want to nail Roger Rabbit to the fucking cross.



JoeStrike said:


> _Here's a dictionary definition:_
> 
> *3. a self-identified member of the contemporary subculture known as â€˜furry fandomâ€™*



I agree.


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

I'm a furry becuase I'm ME!


----------



## Geek (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

A word has no power. It only has power if we give it power.


----------



## Ben (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



Motor Mouth said:


> Or you could charge people to move up in this furry religion like Scientology does, man Dragoneer would make a killing.



And judging from his profile, the thread creator would probably be Dragoneer's most loyal disciple.

I also love how many people feel the need to make these threads, entirely unaware that the subject they're proposing has no doubt been discussed to death by the furfaggots in this forum (although this realization should come naturally via common sense, but hey, this wouldn't be the first time it's let us down).


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

A member of a specific community, a label for art/content created by the community, and a name for the community itself.

To explain how it works:
You are furry because you joined the furry fandom by choice, something s furry because it was made by furs for the furry community, and thus the community itself is furry.

That's my def.


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

funny yhread


----------



## Ben (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



chewie said:


> funny yhread



Good lord, just get out.


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

l lol i meant to put that y..
So you get out!


----------



## Ben (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



chewie said:


> l lol i meant to put that y..
> So you get out!



I'm sorry, I don't speak middle schooler. :V


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

me neither >.> those people are scarey with their scooters.


----------



## Ben (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



chewie said:


> me neither >.> those people are scarey with their scooters.



Wait, are you saying you're _not_ in middle school?

...

Furries.


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

OMG YOU CAN USE YOUR COMMON SENSE!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! You've won the prize....


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



paxil rose said:


>



but paxil where are the girls

oh wait, no girls on the internet

:c


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

lol they are people who look high and are fat :/


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



chewie said:


> lol they are people who look high and are fat :/



U


R


A


ANTI-FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUR


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



Taylor325 said:


> I have just been thinking to myself recently and I thought, what is a true description in the mind of a furry and others.
> 
> So I ask you, what is your definition of a furry??



"Oh look, a what is furry thread yet again!"

If I had a dollar for everytime this question gets asked per month I'd be a wealthy man now.


----------



## chewie (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



paxil rose said:


> U
> 
> 
> R
> ...


not really lol


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> "Oh look, a what is furry thread yet again!"
> 
> If I had a dollar for everytime this question gets asked per month I'd be a wealthy man now.



You should encourage the administration to enforce a $1 fine for every time someone asks this.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



paxil rose said:


> U
> 
> 
> R
> ...



I can think of many names to call Chewi, and Anti-fur is not on my list.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



paxil rose said:


> You should encourage the administration to enforce a $1 fine for every time someone asks this.



Lol I'll gladly be the debt collector.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



paxil rose said:


>



You sure are addicted to those guys, haven't seen you talk about anyone else. |D


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



paxil rose said:


>



you're forgetting


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



REDnico said:


> N00BS
> N00BS EVERYWHERE


There's more noobs than gay porn on the main site.


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*



Shadow said:


> You sure are addicted to those guys, haven't seen you talk about anyone else. |D



Those are the only two I have can readily find pictures of. If you feel like providing me a variety of people I'd be more than happy to diversify the slides.

Disregard that; I found the Tori!






Ok, now I need more


----------



## chewie (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

lol thats a funny picture


----------



## Playful Little Foxy (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

Lol, one of the links that appears on the side of FA is actually a survey pertaining to this question, but more in depth.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Furry?*

A faggot.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 28, 2009)

*where to draw the line: anthro and furry*

ok, i REALLY hate to start another new topic, since i already done one today, BUT! this has been bothering me lately. i don't think there's been other threads about this, and if so, prolly not quite what im asking here. ok here goes:

were does one draw the line between furry and anthro, or is it the same thing?

my fiance loves my ears, my tail, my collar and all the weird little "furry" things i do, she even has a fursona for herself that she asked me to make her, and we even "yiff" occasionally in roleplays on the computer and what not (yeah yeah tmi tmi) but she absolutely DESPISES me calling myself "furry", so ive switched over to saying "anthro" and she has NO problem with that what so ever. i always thought furries were like... the more cartoony side of anthropomorphism, and anthros were the more "realistic" version of it (as in, NOT having huge eyes, neon fur, and squeeky noses (although they ARE damn cute and i REALLY want to hug one >.<))

BUT ANYWAYS! what im getting at is, is there any difference, or is it just a different word for the same damn thing (such as, calling a Caucasian man a cracker, or white (im white btw so dont say im being racist))

sorry if im being annoying here, im actually pretty damn irritated with this little situation >.<


----------



## quayza (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: were to draw the line: anthro and furry*

I think its pretty much the same things. Not really a difference.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: were to draw the line: anthro and furry*

You're both wrong. The term furry only refers to a member of the furry fandom. Anthro covers everything else :V .


----------



## MaxCoyote (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: were to draw the line: anthro and furry*



Whitenoise said:


> You're both wrong. The term furry only refers to a member of the furry fandom. Anthro covers everything else :V .



What makes you think that?  

Anthropomorphic is a real word which means to "humanize" something that isn't human. It doesn't have to be an animal, however.  So, technically, I think furry is more accurate. Unless you said something like animal anthropomorphism, but that's rather long winded. lul


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: were to draw the line: anthro and furry*



MaxCoyote said:


> What makes you think that?
> 
> Anthropomorphic is a real word which means to "humanize" something that isn't human. It doesn't have to be an animal, however.  So, technically, I think furry is more accurate. Unless you said something like animal anthropomorphism, but that's rather long winded. lul



Anthro is a reasonable term for an anthropomorphized animal, no less so than furry IMO. When you start trying to shove anthropomorphized animal characters under the furry banner it gets confusing and people start arguing over which characters are furry. Also a lot of artists, writers, cartoonists and the like quite understandably don't want the things they create associated with the furry fandom which only creates further conflict. The definition I presented leaves no room for confusion or conflict :V .


----------



## Attaman (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: were to draw the line: anthro and furry*

Anthropomorphic Animal =/= Furry, Furry = Anthropomorphic Animal.  It's Squares & Rectangles.  All squares are rectangles, but not all rectangles are squares.  Same goes for the Furry fandom (actually, it doesn't even apply this way now that I think about it:  Robot Animals, for instance).  A Furry "meets" the requirements of an Anthropomorphic Animal, more often than not.  However, an anthropomorphic animal is not instantly a Furry because of it.

Ask yourself this:  Outside this thread, have you _ever_ seen the Raven from "The Raven" by Edgar Allen Poe and instantly thought "Huh, that's a Furry"?  If you played Ocarina of Time, did you instantly label the Owl as a Furry?  Did you instantly label _the talking mudcrab_ as a Furry?  I'm not asking if you'd call them one now, in regard to your definition in this thread.  I'm asking if, upon first sight, you immediately thought "That's a Furry". If you said "No" to any of the creatures, why?  I'll tell you why:  Because Anthropomorphic Animal =/= Furry by default.  I'm not going to push the "Star Fox =/= Furry" bit right now, as that just sparks further debate.  No, what I'm trying to get done right now is have you concede that, yeah, an anthro animal is not instantly a furry.  

Furthermore, I'm trying to get you to realize that Furry does not instantly entail an anthropomorphized animal:  What would Telnac's 'sona be?  Hell, it's not even an animal mind:  It's a human in what just happens to be an animal-shaped body that's completely robotic.  By almost any of the fan-made "What is a Furry" definitions of "It's an anthropomorphized animal", it'd instantly be laughed out of the fandom.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: were to draw the line: anthro and furry*

fuck this entire subject. not even the specific thread, or all the threads posted on it and the people who continually post on this subject, fuck the subject itself.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: were to draw the line: anthro and furry*

Anthro: something with some type of personification, be it animal (typically), inanimate objects, etc, your choice

Furry: the creator of said anthro, but only if a part of the furry fandom in some way

^ $.02


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: were to draw the line: anthro and furry*



Ratte said:


> Anthro: something with some type of personification, be it animal (typically), inanimate objects, etc, your choice
> 
> Furry: the creator of said anthro, but only if a part of the furry fandom in some way
> 
> ^ $.02



:3 .


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: were to draw the line: anthro and furry*



Whitenoise said:


> :3 .



:3

also fixed the title


----------



## Doug (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: were to draw the line: anthro and furry*



Whitenoise said:


> You're both wrong. The term furry only refers to a member of the furry fandom. Anthro covers everything else :V .


You like the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emote a little too much, don't you?


----------



## Ratte (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: were to draw the line: anthro and furry*



Doug said:


> You like the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:V


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: where to draw the line: anthro and furry*

You know they should really make a rule against these types of threads...
Or the person has to give a beer to all the mods


----------



## Nargle (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: where to draw the line: anthro and furry*

Calling yourself an "anthro" suggests that you have extra human qualities, because anthropomorphism essentially means adding human characteristics to bon-human things. People anthropomorphize their cars when they're acting up, their pets when they dress them up or assume they're doing things out of spite or feel guilt, and several other things. Technically I could call Basil an "anthro" when he's wearing clothing, because he is exhibiting a human characteristic: wearing clothing. Calling yourself an "anthro" doesn't make any sense, though, because you already are a human, you can't "add" anymore human traits to yourself. 

It would make a lot more sense in my opinion if when you wear ears, a tail, and a collar, to call yourself a "zoomorph," or something similar.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: were to draw the line: anthro and furry*



Whitenoise said:


> You're both wrong. The term furry only refers to a member of the furry fandom. Anthro covers everything else :V .


Well this just about covers it.


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: where to draw the line: anthro and furry*

Anthropomorphic animals are Funny Animals to people that aren't Furry.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funny_animal

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/FunnyAnimal

Anthropomorphic animals = Funny animals. Furry = pet name fans label Funny Animals with.

I just ended years of debate. Lock this bitch and sticky it. Paxil has saved the day yet again.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: where to draw the line: anthro and furry*



paxil rose said:


> Anthropomorphic animals are Funny Animals to people that aren't Furry.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funny_animal
> 
> ...


YAY Paxil
I second for the sticky
Seriously sticky it before we get someone new screaming "fursecution"


----------



## JoeStrike (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: were to draw the line: anthro and furry*

I was gonna post a wisecrack here, but then I had a thought...

*Using 'furry' as an adjective to describe any kind of anthropomorphic animal character will do more to mainstream the fandom than anything else possibly could.*

Trying to keep the term strictly within the fandom keeps us insular and tends to reinforce the worst aspect of our public image: people assuming that furry=porn, or furry=kink, period. (Not that I have any problem with kink or porn, but as the plastic bags they hand out at AnthroCon say, "Fur, fun and a whole lot more.") 

Bugs Bunny isn't a furry character in the sense that he was created by a furfan, but if you're trying to explain what 'furry' is to a mundane, saying 'Bugs Bunny's a furry' would get the idea across to them instantly ("oh cartoon animals, I get it"). And considering how much Bugs enjoys cross-dressing, he probably _is_ a furry character!   (Looks like I posted a wisecrack after all...)


----------



## paxil rose (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: were to draw the line: anthro and furry*



JoeStrike said:


> Sez who?



The fact that a fairly small fanbase can't re-brand a long since established artistic variation and expect it to count retroactively?


----------



## JoeStrike (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: were to draw the line: anthro and furry*



paxil rose said:


> The fact that a fairly small fanbase can't re-brand a long since established artistic variation and expect it to count retroactively?



See my previously posted comment just above yours. New terms are constantly being used to describe previously existing styles, attitudes, art movements, etc.


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: were to draw the line: anthro and furry*



JoeStrike said:


> Bugs Bunny isn't a furry character in the sense that he was created by a furfan, but if you're trying to explain what 'furry' is to a mundane, saying 'Bugs Bunny's a furry' would get the idea across to them instantly ("oh cartoon animals, I get it"). And considering how much Bugs enjoys cross-dressing, he probably _is_ a furry character!   (Looks like I posted a wisecrack after all...)



The problem is that would be a lie :V .


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: where to draw the line: anthro and furry*

I always assumed that the term "Furry" merely applied to people who were a member of the fandom, or things that were created for people within the fandom. Anthro just a term to describe something that had been personified. (Personification- Giving human qualities to inhuman things.)

Joe has a good point though. Unfortunately, I doubt that furry will ever truly become mainstream, simply because there's to much darker stuff beneath it. Yes, I know that's true for pretty much everything, but with the furry fandom it's much more open. (Just look at FA's browse settings.)


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: where to draw the line: anthro and furry*



Rsyk said:


> I doubt that furry will ever truly become mainstream, simply because there's to much darker stuff beneath it. Yes, I know that's true for pretty much everything, but with the furry fandom it's much more open. (Just look at FA's browse settings.)


There is no way it'll ever go mainstream, maybe grow alot larger but mainstream?


Also why didn't they just lock and sticky at paxil's comment?
WE HAVE BEEN FORSAKEN BY THE MODS, only to be drowned in the sea of furry pride-rs and zoos.


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: where to draw the line: anthro and furry*



CannonFodder said:


> There is no way it'll ever go mainstream, maybe grow alot larger but mainstream?
> 
> 
> Also why didn't they just lock and sticky at paxil's comment?
> WE HAVE BEEN FORSAKEN BY THE MODS, only to be drowned in the sea of furry pride-rs and zoos.


I actually have yet to see someone screaming fursecution in the forums. Albeit, I've only been here for about a week. But form what I'd heard, I half expected it to happen every other second.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: where to draw the line: anthro and furry*



Rsyk said:


> I actually have yet to see someone screaming fursecution in the forums. Albeit, I've only been here for about a week. But form what I'd heard, I half expected it to happen every other second.


We run those people off real quick.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: where to draw the line: anthro and furry*

I personally draw the line based on the by and for policy.

Basically if it is by a furry for furries, it's probably furry. If not, just call it an anthro animal if you must call it anything at all. That way everyone is happy and respect is being given all around.

There's the line.

That said when a person throws on a tail and ears, they are actually zoomorphing themselves. It's an interesting point. That is why things like nekos are zoomorphic and not considered anthropomorphic by ruling of actual definitions and semantics.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: where to draw the line: anthro and furry*



Trpdwarf said:


> That said when a person throws on a tail and ears, they are actually zoomorphing themselves. It's an interesting point. That is why things like nekos are zoomorphic and not considered anthropomorphic by ruling of actual definitions and semantics.



I agree with you, but it's interesting that "Neko" is japanese for "cat." That kind of suggests that the character IS a cat, but an anthropomorphized one. I don't think the _amount_ of anthropomorphization makes a difference. The character Cat from the Red Dwarf series comes to mind... Upon first glance he's pretty much just a narcissistic human, with a few slightly catlike characteristics, but he's still very much human. However, his character literally evolved from isolated breeding of cats for thousands of years on a single space ship, so he essentially IS a cat, however, the whole point of the character is to be a comical character, and anthropomorphization is pretty useful in comedy. Because frankly, it IS comical to anthropormorphize our pets. So even though he is pretty much just a human with fangs and a cat-like personality, I still would consider him an anthropomorphized cat, not a zoomorphized human. Though I would venture to say that some nekos, in the situations that certain animes put them into (For instance, cat ears and tails are added and removed flippantly, or the character is a human with fake ears or ears added on simply for the cute factor) should be considered zoomorphic humans.

I think what I'm trying to say is, it's not the amount of zoo vs. anthro characteristics that make a character either an anthro or a zoomorph, but instead the initial REASON why either zoo or anthro characteristics were added in the first place.


----------



## SimonAquarius (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*

The problem is that people have been misusing words that seem similar but actually mean different things. Furry originated from funny animal comics and cartoons, the difference is that funny animal is meant to be children oriented. Anthro is closer related to egyptian gods and the like, but with fur/scale covered bodies (usually). Humans tend to group together with others that have similar tastes, so there aren't any real psychological differences between a furry and anyone else.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



SimonAquarius said:


> The problem is that people have been misusing words that seem similar but actually mean different things. Furry originated from funny animal comics and cartoons, the difference is that funny animal is meant to be children oriented. Anthro is closer related to egyptian gods and the like, but with fur/scale covered bodies (usually). Humans tend to group together with others that have similar tastes, so there aren't any real psychological differences between a furry and anyone else.



You need to research what "anthropomorphic" actually means.

It means to give something human characteristics such as walking on two legs, talking etc. SO if you give a toaster eyes, mouth, nose and give it speach it becomes "Anthropomorphic" Same thing goes for animals so cartoon characters are in fact anthropomorphic.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*

"furry" is a general term that can be defined in many ways, everyone has their own way to define it to people who ask, you may have a deep meaning to it, you might just have a fetish, you might just think kittens are cute, who knows, but you can sum it up with these few definitions:

"it's a way of life"
"it's an interest"
"it's a hobby"
"it shouldn't change your oppinion of me"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



Kitsune_Morric said:


> "furry" is a general term that can be defined in many ways, everyone has their own way to define it to people who ask, you may have a deep meaning to it, you might just have a fetish, you might just think kittens are cute, who knows, but you can sum it up with these few definitions:
> 
> "it's a way of life"
> "it's an interest"
> ...



No it is just a hobby/interest, and has been seen the fandom started in the mid 80's. That is all it should be, no more, no less. If people think and want it as a way of life then they are not furry.


----------



## Taylor325 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> No it is just a hobby/interest, and has been seen the fandom started in the mid 80's. That is all it should be, no more, no less. If people think and want it as a way of life then they are not furry.



I think its more like how some people think about vampires. No one can tell you if you are or not. Some people believe in it, some dont, it doesn't matter. The only way you are furry, is if you say and believe you are, its nothing what someone else says. Especially over the internet O_O

Its like me telling someone like yourself that you can never be an actor or never start your own business, I don't know! Only you do and only you can try to succeed in whatever you want, no one else can choose or do it for you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



Taylor325 said:


> I think its more like how some people think about vampires. No one can tell you if you are or not. Some people believe in it, some dont, it doesn't matter. The only way you are furry, is if you say and believe you are, its nothing what someone else says. Especially over the internet O_O
> 
> Its like me telling someone like yourself that you can never be an actor or never start your own business, I don't know! Only you do and only you can try to succeed in whatever you want, no one else can choose or do it for you.



What? How the hell can you "believe" you are furry when it is just a fucking hobby? this isn't peter pan and the pirates ya know. Furry is a hobby, an interest always has been always will be, it wont ever change, it just attracts people who take the hobby a bit further, such as lifestylers but furry itself is a hobby, an interest.


----------



## Taylor325 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*

Then why are you saying who is and isn't a furry? If its just a hobby, then that is for them to decide what they like and dislike.


----------



## darzoz (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*

Some one who likes anthropomorphic animals, and call's them self part of the fandom. This means you can like anthropomorphic animals and not be part of the fandom, yet only people who like anthropomorphic animals can call them selves part of the furry fandom. Thats what I think.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



Taylor325 said:


> Then why are you saying who is and isn't a furry? If its just a hobby, then that is for them to decide what they like and dislike.



RE read my posts and tell me exactly where I was telling people who is and isn't a furry. Someone mentioned it was a way of life in a list they made to which I replied "It is just a hobby, an interest, which by the fandoms history is all it is. A select few have decided to take it further than this. 

I have NOT said who is and who isn't a furry.


----------



## Kairuk (Jan 9, 2010)

To put it in a sentence;
A person who has intrests in anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 9, 2010)

Assholes disguised as nice people who have way too much of an interest in animals :V


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



Taylor325 said:


> Then why are you saying who is and isn't a furry? If its just a hobby, then that is for them to decide what they like and dislike.



agreed, it's the four DIFFERENT ways you can say it, i'm saying NOBODY can fully and truly have 100% deffinition, 'cuz it's up to who you are and how much you like it how it is

some people do feel it is a way, some people feel it as a 'thing' like emos or goths, some people find it as an interest, or fandom

no ONE person can say what is or is not a furry


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> RE read my posts and tell me exactly where I was telling people who is and isn't a furry. Someone mentioned it was a way of life in a list they made to which I replied "It is just a hobby, an interest, which by the fandoms history is all it is. A select few have decided to take it further than this.
> 
> I have NOT said who is and who isn't a furry.



you portrayed it in that way, saying it is just a hobby, and saying whoever says it's different is 'wrong' in a sense

not trying to sound argumentive, but it was the way you sounded


----------



## serbian (Jan 9, 2010)

Either a person who wants to be called a furry or an aftereffect of radioactive comment that hits the planet, causing some wild mixes in the dna... or sth like that...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

My definition ranges from simply liking anthros/furry characters (light) to yiffing in fursuits (extreme) and various levels in between.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



Kitsune_Morric said:


> you portrayed it in that way, saying it is just a hobby, and saying whoever says it's different is 'wrong' in a sense
> 
> not trying to sound argumentive, but it was the way you sounded



I am taking the origins of the fandom into account. The fact the fandom was first set up for fans of "cartoon characters" is the reason I believe it is just a hobby/interest, I mean seriously, do you get anime fans making it a lifestyle? Or trekkies making there thing a lifestyle? If there are it is a very, very small number who does and again those "fanbases" are merely interests. So why should furry be any different?



EDIT: I like keeping things simple, if anyone asked me what is furry my answer would be that it is a fanbase where people who like anthropomorphic animals such as cartoon characters get together to share their interests.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> Or trekkies making their thing a lifestyle?



Yes, I've heard of at least one person turning their home into a literal Starfleet base complete with realistic looking "computer" panels like you see on the Enterprise (he even shaved his head to look like Picard).


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey you fuckers stickied the wrong one >:[


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> I am taking the origins of the fandom into account. The fact the fandom was first set up for fans of "cartoon characters" is the reason I believe it is just a hobby/interest, I mean seriously, do you get anime fans making it a lifestyle? Or trekkies making there thing a lifestyle? If there are it is a very, very small number who does and again those "fanbases" are merely interests. So why should furry be any different?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I like keeping things simple, if anyone asked me what is furry my answer would be that it is a fanbase where people who like anthropomorphic animals such as cartoon characters get together to share their interests.



i agree with your deffinition mostly, but it is true that there are people who do consider it more or less, so like i'm saying, it's not easy to put it into a single deffinition, much like the word "normal" ya know?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



Kitsune_Morric said:


> i agree with your deffinition mostly, but it is true that there are people who do consider it more or less, so like i'm saying, it's not easy to put it into a single deffinition, much like the word "normal" ya know?



Actually it can:

"A group of people that share an interest in anthropomorphic animals such as those used in cartoons"

That one line, to me, includes everyone in the fandom, the lifestylers, the hobbyists, everyone, because everyone no matter how they view the fandom, no matter what fetish they have, we all share that one thing, the interest in anthro animals.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> Actually it can:
> 
> "A group of people that share an interest in anthropomorphic animals such as those used in cartoons"
> 
> That one line, to me, includes everyone in the fandom, the lifestylers, the hobbyists, everyone, because everyone no matter how they view the fandom, no matter what fetish they have, we all share that one thing, the interest in anthro animals.



that is true, but some people take it further than others, much like trekkies or weeaboos, i think the best thing is to sigh and say 'whatever' and let everyone think their own way


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



Kitsune_Morric said:


> that is true, but some people take it further than others, much like trekkies or weeaboos, i think the best thing is to sigh and say 'whatever' and let everyone think their own way



I know this, but that definition includes everyone no matter what they believe furry is, because at the end of the day no matter what an individual believes furry to be, we all have the very same interest. It is the same interest that brought us all into the fandom.

EDIT: I would say lifestyler is more of a subsection of furry, just like artist, writer and fursuiters are. It is the interest in Anthros that bring all of us together. I used to find lifestylers very odd and found what they believed was a bit freaky, but since I have sat and thought about this I have come to change my view on them.

I now view lifestylers as a sub section within the fandom, the same way I view porn, art, writers and fursuiters, as sub sections.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Jan 9, 2010)

This is how I see it:


Furry fandom: entertainment subculture centered in anthropomorphic animal characters & the related

Furry: a member of such subculture; or an anthro animal character created for & by the furry fandom

Semifurry: anthro animal characters & the related not created for & by the fandom; it usually is of great interest for members of the furry fandom.

Anthropomorphic animal : fictional creature that combines animal & human traits.  In the case of the furry fandom's; they're *usually* character made by blending of human & animal elements; usually ending up as a creature that's aesthetically more similar to the animal on which it's based (i.e. tail, body cover, head aesthetics...), but that's functionally more human (opposable thumbs, complete bipedalism, advanced rational thought, speech...)


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



Kitsune_Morric said:


> that is true, but some people take it further than others, much like trekkies or weeaboos, i think the best thing is to sigh and say 'whatever' and let everyone think their own way



Gawd i think im falling in love with you! you always know what to say!


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 10, 2010)

A animal person. basically a fursona that someone has made into their own spirit. That furry becomes the person who roleplays/ lives it.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



LonelyKitsune said:


> Gawd i think im falling in love with you! you always know what to say!



i'm epic like that


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



HarleyParanoia said:


> a furry is someone who overuses faces like >.> and XD


 XD I couldn't resist. >.<


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> EDIT: I would say lifestyler is more of a subsection of furry, just like artist, writer and fursuiters are. It is the interest in Anthros that bring all of us together. I used to find lifestylers very odd and found what they believed was a bit freaky, but since I have sat and thought about this I have come to change my view on them.
> 
> I now view lifestylers as a sub section within the fandom, the same way I view porn, art, writers and fursuiters, as sub sections.




mk, i'll agree with you there


----------



## Yrr (Jan 13, 2010)

A furry is a fan of anthropomorphic animals.

Not an anthro animal.

Not a fursuiter (they are furries, but that's not the definition).

Not a zoophile.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

i think this thread needs to end


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't wait till we role the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 13, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> A animal person. basically a fursona that someone has made into their own spirit. That furry becomes the person who roleplays/ lives it.


I like you :3


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Furry?*



RandyDarkshade said:


> I know this, but that definition includes everyone no matter what they believe furry is, because at the end of the day no matter what an individual believes furry to be, we all have the very same interest. It is the same interest that brought us all into the fandom.
> 
> EDIT: I would say lifestyler is more of a subsection of furry, just like artist, writer and fursuiters are. It is the interest in Anthros that bring all of us together. I used to find lifestylers very odd and found what they believed was a bit freaky, but since I have sat and thought about this I have come to change my view on them.
> 
> I now view lifestylers as a sub section within the fandom, the same way I view porn, art, writers and fursuiters, as sub sections.


  I love you Randy fur this well'll make it thus lifestyler and proud here


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Jan 13, 2010)

Well although the only true answer lies in the sum of the beliefs of every individual who labels themselves as a "furry", i will offer my opinion.  I believe a furry is an individual who is more or less affiliated with nature and natural thought.  Generally against human action against the natural order of things.

But I am a contradictory misanthrope so what significance is my philosophy to the eyes of those whose minds are closed.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Skywolfe said:


> I love you Randy fur this well'll make it thus lifestyler and proud here



I am not a lifestyler, never have been, never will be.



Damon A. Grey said:


> Well although the only true answer lies in the sum of the beliefs of every individual who labels themselves as a "furry", i will offer my opinion.  I believe a furry is an individual who is more or less affiliated with nature and natural thought.  Generally against human action against the natural order of things.
> 
> But I am a contradictory misanthrope so what significance is my philosophy to the eyes of those whose minds are closed.


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am not a lifestyler, never have been, never will be.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the biggest pile of BS definition I have ever heard, go back to ya fricken hidey hole.



 Lol , you know i don't care about your opinion.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: where to draw the line: anthro and furry*



paxil rose said:


> Anthropomorphic animals are Funny Animals to people that aren't Furry.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Funny_animal
> 
> ...


I still gotta agree with Paxil on this one.
Randy you should come over to the lifestylier side, join us join us.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Damon A. Grey said:


> Lol , you know i don't care about your opinion.



You cared enough to respond.


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You cared enough to respond.



Haha, true.  I guess it would be better to say i am not bothered by your insult.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Damon A. Grey said:


> Haha, true.  I guess it would be better to say i am not bothered by your insult.



What insult?


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What insult?



Nevermind.  Not worth it.  I am rather brain dead from final exams. But to the point.  I haven't been a fur for all that long, and honestly i have no clue.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This is the biggest pile of BS definition I have ever heard, go back to ya fricken hidey hole.



woah that's intense lol


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You cared enough to respond.


Like to see you as


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Damon A. Grey said:


> Nevermind.  Not worth it.  I am rather brain dead from final exams. But to the point.  I haven't been a fur for all that long, and honestly i have no clue.





Kitsune_Morric said:


> woah that's intense lol




I retracted the statement, I was in a bad mood when I said it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 13, 2010)

Skywolfe said:


> Like to see you as



Not gonna happen. It is just a hobby to me, no more, no less. I like keeping my real life seperate from my hobbies.


----------



## Skywolfe (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am not a lifestyler, never have been, never will be.


and we'll all float on OK


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jan 13, 2010)

Furry: 1. A person affiliated with the furry fandom. 2. A song, film, or other media that features anthropomorphic animals or similar subjects. Therefore, I think "Hungry Like The Wolf" by Duran Duran is furry, even though the members of the band are not, just as I think the Doctor Who stories Survival, New Earth, Tooth & Claw, and Gridlock are furry related episodes of the show. Same goes with the three werewolf-related Mystery Science Theater 3000 episodes.


----------



## Lil Mal (Jan 13, 2010)

Mine is one who really acts the part of their fursona.


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Jan 13, 2010)

Doctor Timewolf said:


> Furry: 1. A person affiliated with the furry fandom. 2. A song, film, or other media that features anthropomorphic animals or similar subjects. Therefore, I think "Hungry Like The Wolf" by Duran Duran is furry, even though the members of the band are not, just as I think the Doctor Who stories Survival, New Earth, Tooth & Claw, and Gridlock are furry related episodes of the show. Same goes with the three werewolf-related Mystery Science Theater 3000 episodes.



Lol.  "Hungry like the wolf" is a good song.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I retracted the statement, I was in a bad mood when I said it.



understandable, bad moods make angry statements

though this i GUESS is a sensible topic, i think we should end it lol, i think there will be angry mobs and fires eventually, everyone's own deffinition of furry is different, but some of them think others are just plain WRONG! which starts internet arguments

and we all know how internet arguments work out


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Jan 13, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> understandable, bad moods make angry statements
> 
> though this i GUESS is a sensible topic, i think we should end it lol, i think there will be angry mobs and fires eventually, everyone's own deffinition of furry is different, but some of them think others are just plain WRONG! which starts internet arguments
> 
> and we all know how internet arguments work out



Yeah, it is a sad truth.  This kinda topic is food for a philosopher.  But i think things have been covered well enough reading through the first couple pages of definitions.


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Jan 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I retracted the statement, I was in a bad mood when I said it.



Lol, it is fine.  I understand!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 13, 2010)

Damon A. Grey said:


> Yeah, it is a sad truth.  This kinda topic is food for a philosopher.  But i think things have been covered well enough reading through the first couple pages of definitions.



if this wasn't the internet i think they could go for a while, but seeing how it IS an internet, some things must end

in the end, it was fun while it lasted, but we've pretty much established all different oppinions, and came to an agreement that furry DOES start with the letter "f" and that's about it lol


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 14, 2010)

My defenition of a furry is:
Furball; A person that his/her mind collids with obsession to anthros; A person that suffers from a big fetish with animals; A person that was too lonely to be normal; FA- ; A person that feels an attractive feeling toward anthro creatures; sdajghfghdfjgasdhgfshagd; Friction


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 14, 2010)

cocks.


----------



## Rhuedog (Jan 14, 2010)

a furry is a person who feels a deep connection with animal types, animal like people, whether it be cartoon or video game, and being a furry also is like bringing back to childhood, innocense. having fun too.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> cocks.



this, lol, is insightful


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 17, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> cocks.





Kitsune_Morric said:


> this, lol, is insightful




What?! ow my brains


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 17, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> What?! ow my brains



well you see

furries

cocks

\u_u/


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Jan 17, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> well you see
> 
> furries
> 
> ...



need more


----------



## cpam (Jan 22, 2010)

The definition of Furry as it was understood when the fandom was first coming together was pretty basic and simple:

1: Art or literature that involved anthropomorphic animals.
2: Someone who created art or literature about anthropomorphic animals.
3: Someone who enjoyed and appreciated #'s 1 and/or 2.

Anything else is simply a superimposition of one's interests in order to make it fit into their own definitions or mindsets.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 22, 2010)

cpam said:


> The definition of Furry as it was understood when the fandom was first coming together was pretty basic and simple:
> 
> 1: Art or literature that involved anthropomorphic animals.
> *2: Someone who created art or literature about anthropomorphic animals.*
> ...




You missed the part about anthro's in cartoons and comics which is what fired up the fandom in the first place.


----------



## cpam (Jan 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You missed the part about anthro's in cartoons and comics which is what fired up the fandom in the first place.



In what way have I missed it?  Are cartoons and comics not art?


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 22, 2010)

To me furry is "cartoon animals". That's it, nothing more; nothing less. When I think "furry" I think Danger Mouse, Darkwing Duck, Rocko's Modern Life, SwatKats, etc..


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2010)

cpam said:


> In what way have I missed it?  Are cartoons and comics not art?



well the thing is, the original flare started due to cartoons


----------



## cpam (Jan 22, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> well the thing is, the original flare started due to cartoons



I'm not sure what you mean by 'original flare'.  The question in the lead post of the topic is "What is your definition of Furry?" -- which is misleading of itself, as it suggests the definition is subjective rather than objective -- and that was what I'd answered.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 22, 2010)

cpam said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by 'original flare'.  The question in the lead post of the topic is "What is your definition of Furry?" -- which is misleading of itself, as it suggests the definition is subjective rather than objective -- and that was what I'd answered.



The fandom has no official definition. Which is one reason the fandom is so fucked up and confusing.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 22, 2010)

cpam said:


> In what way have I missed it?  Are cartoons and comics not art?



To me, in the fandom, comics and cartoons are precisely that, and art is what is on FA's gallery's, pictures.

To me cartoons are just animations made for entertainment, same as video games and plushies are just soft toys. Though they can be classed as "furry" seeing as anthro's (or many anthro's) have fur coats


----------



## lowkey (Jan 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The fandom has no official definition. Which is one reason the fandom is so fucked up and confusing.



like the people in it, myself included!:grin:


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The fandom has no official definition. Which is one reason the fandom is so fucked up and confusing.



also why i think this thread should retire, it's just the same 30 deffinitions over and over, with ppl arguing them down for not being right, or theirs being MORE right, it's just like politics...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 22, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> also why i think this thread should retire, it's just the same 30 deffinitions over and over, with ppl arguing them down for not being right, or theirs being MORE right, it's just like politics...



I used to argue about the definition of furry but I gave up, it is a battle that no one wins. I think most people are right about the definition anyway, I mean with fan base that has so many different aspects about it, from art (All types) to cartoons (though some do not class toons as furry) To lifestylers and fursuiting. 

I don't think the definition really matters, I have come to think that the definition, at least to us furries is irrelevant, why? Because no matter what our perception of furry is, we all like the same thing.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I used to argue about the definition of furry but I gave up, it is a battle that no one wins. I think most people are right about the definition anyway, I mean with fan base that has so many different aspects about it, from art (All types) to cartoons (though some do not class toons as furry) To lifestylers and fursuiting.
> 
> I don't think the definition really matters, I have come to think that the definition, at least to us furries is irrelevant, why? Because no matter what our perception of furry is, we all like the same thing.



yeah, i remember having a little verbal 'bout' with you for a bit, i gave up too

in the end, we all have some sort of interest in ammalz

cuz in the end, much like that 'news article' that turned more like a STUDY of 'us' like a strange alien, it'll never sound right


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 22, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> yeah, i remember having a little verbal 'bout' with you for a bit, i gave up too
> 
> in the end, we all have some sort of interest in ammalz
> 
> cuz in the end, much like that 'news article' that turned more like a STUDY of 'us' like a strange alien, it'll never sound right



I don't know if this will sound odd to some people, but, after I have a verbal bout on here with people, over any subject I do often go away and think about what was said, and even try to see it their way.

Though I tend to bitch at things easily when I am in a bad mood, but during my moody times I try to stay off the forums untill I have settled down.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't know if this will sound odd to some people, but, after I have a verbal bout on here with people, over any subject I do often go away and think about what was said, and even try to see it their way.
> 
> Though I tend to bitch at things easily when I am in a bad mood, but during my moody times I try to stay off the forums untill I have settled down.



lol i pretty much do the same thing, mostly when i join an argument, i am a moderate, i can see both sides, but i pick a side and defend it, to hear the other side's oppinion better


----------



## cpam (Jan 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The fandom has no official definition. Which is one reason the fandom is so fucked up and confusing.



Obviously, you're mistaken, as I've given the official definition -- or at least the definition as it was understood when the fandom was first coming together, which is about as official as it ever gets.  If the current crop of furries are confused, perhaps it's because they don't themselves understand what it's about and are making up their own definitions as they go along.  Creative, but in error.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 23, 2010)

cpam said:


> Obviously, you're mistaken, as I've given the official definition -- or at least the definition as it was understood when the fandom was first coming together, which is about as official as it ever gets.  If the current crop of furries are confused, perhaps it's because they don't themselves understand what it's about and are making up their own definitions as they go along.  Creative, but in error.



you think too much with flawed logic, you can't decide a deffinition for people, just because you think you are right doesn't make everyone else wrong


----------



## lowkey (Jan 23, 2010)

does anybody want to have a beer and watch fox and the hound, while drawing and talking about amnimalz ?, or am I not taking this stuff seriously enough?!?!?


----------



## cpam (Jan 23, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> you think too much with flawed logic, you can't decide a deffinition for people, just because you think you are right doesn't make everyone else wrong



There was nothing flawed about the definition.  It was how it was originally defined when the fandom began coming together, based on the interests that drew us together.  And it's _far _more an _objective _definition than any that's been thrown out there since, all of which are based on any given individual's interests rather than the community's basic interest of anthropomorphics.

The idea bandied about that it can't be defined because everyone has a different definition is what is foolish and flawed.  There is a straightforward definition, and always has been, and it was the one I gave.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

lowkey said:


> does anybody want to have a beer and watch fox and the hound, while drawing and talking about amnimalz ?, or am I not taking this stuff seriously enough?!?!?



...can i come too? *loves beer and fox and the hound*



cpam said:


> The idea bandied about that it can't be defined because everyone has a different definition is what is foolish and flawed.  There is a straightforward definition, and always has been, and it was the one I gave.



it can't have a TRUE deffinition, it can have a summary, or a vague explanation, but it's too strange a world to classify like a dog breed or a religion, your brain smells of feet


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> ...can i come too? *loves beer and fox and the hound*
> 
> *
> 
> it can't have a TRUE deffinition, it can have a summary, or a vague explanation, but it's too strange a world to classify like a dog breed or a religion, your brain smells of feet*



Yes it can, if someone botheres to take time and right one up.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yes it can, if someone botheres to take time and right one up.



but the problem is not everyone will agree with it, there will be 1/3 no matter what happens, of the people who will complain cuz they think it's wrong or something the like


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> but the problem is not everyone will agree with it, there will be 1/3 no matter what happens, of the people who will complain cuz they think it's wrong or something the like



But a definition can be kept simple and covers everything in the fandom, the one thing ALL members of the fandom share in common and that is:

"Someone with an interest in anthropomorphic animals, including those in cartoons, literature and other medias."

People can argue this definition all they want but the fact still remains, we are furry's because we like anthros. Whether you are a lifestyler, a therian, otherkin or what ever, we all like anthro's. 

I think my definition is a fair definition.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> But a definition can be kept simple and covers everything in the fandom, the one thing ALL members of the fandom share in common and that is:
> 
> "Someone with an interest in anthropomorphic animals, including those in cartoons, literature and other medias."
> 
> ...



i like it, it's vague, and it's 100% what we all are in some way, i'll take it,


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2010)

What I want to know is if there is a difference between furry and furfag.
Are they the same thing or is furfag labelled to those that make other furries look bad? Like trailer-trash to white people and weeaboos to just plan fans of anime...


----------



## twelvestring (Jan 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> But a definition can be kept simple and covers everything in the fandom, the one thing ALL members of the fandom share in common and that is:
> 
> "Someone with an interest in anthropomorphic animals, including those in cartoons, literature and other medias."
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me but sadly I can already hear some other peoples arguments with it.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> What I want to know is if there is a difference between furry and furfag.
> Are they the same thing or is furfag labelled to those that make other furries look bad? Like trailer-trash to white people and weeaboos to just plan fans of anime...



yeah its just an fchan styled slang name for us, it is a word for ALL of us, kinda meant for an insult or something


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

Well if someone asks me what furry is, I usually say.
"It's often art of animals with anthropological body traits"


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> yeah its just an fchan styled slang name for us, it is a word for ALL of us, kinda meant for an insult or something



the funny thing is that I had a friend that I met at a convention that really introduced me to furries. Well, what they were because then I'd never heard of them. He never brought up the word 'furfag' once...


----------



## cpam (Jan 24, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> but the problem is not everyone will agree with it



It doesn't matter if they do or don't.  A definition is not based upon a democratic vote.  It is what it is.


----------



## cpam (Jan 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> What I want to know is if there is a difference between furry and furfag.
> Are they the same thing or is furfag labelled to those that make other furries look bad? Like trailer-trash to white people and weeaboos to just plan fans of anime...



'Furfag' is simply an insult hurled by those from outside the fandom.  It has no meaning other than that, and no value to anyone of the fandom.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> the funny thing is that I had a friend that I met at a convention that really introduced me to furries. Well, what they were because then I'd never heard of them. He never brought up the word 'furfag' once...



well it's not a nice name lol, of course they wouldn't say it about themselves


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2010)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> well it's not a nice name lol, of course they wouldn't say it about themselves



I forgot to mention he was a frequenter of 4chan, mainly /b/
he told me pretty much everyone on that site hates furries and if you were found out you were one then you'd be banned.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I forgot to mention he was a frequenter of 4chan, mainly /b/
> he told me pretty much everyone on that site hates furries and if you were found out you were one then you'd be banned.



lol i don't know about the banning part, but i did use /b/ to find the title of a furry-esque anime i wanted to watch, and i got lots of YIFF IN HELL and DIE FURFAG stuff

btw, the shows i was looking for was hyper police and beast warriors gulkeeva, both are neat and old lol


----------



## Aleu (Jan 24, 2010)

Why all the hate for furries? That's something I'm having a hard time understanding.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 24, 2010)

lol that's too much explanation, but basically i can summarize the most of it:

misconceptions between furry, yiff, and bestiality
doing something your mommy told you was wrong
/b/

it just makes it difficult


----------



## Maruki (Jan 26, 2010)

Animals in the Form of Humans.


----------

